# Got this virus alert in the Throwdown forum...



## 5lakes (Jun 15, 2010)

I was checking out the throwdowns and wanted to check out the rules, etc., for the June throwdown (spuds). I clicked on the image that appeared to be a link to the info. Instantly, Norton pops up with:








I clicked on the Full Report and here's the URL for it: http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=i63.photobucket.com

Here's the URL for the page with the throwdown banner: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/204

The link that is the image:  http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/SMF/Throwdown_Banners/June-Throwdown-2.jpg

It looks to me like it's a Photobucket problem, rather than SMF. Just wanted to get other's opinions on whether it is Photobucket and if I should report it to them?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got that too after clicking on the banner and that tells me that Norton thinks something is wrong on the Photobucket side of it since it didn't want me to open it.


----------



## ddave (Jun 15, 2010)

Photobucket uses a bazillion graphics based ads.  I recall a thread here a while back where several folks got viruses and whatnot while browsing Photobucket.

My interpretation is, yes, it is a Photobucket issue.  I have not really noticed anything out of the ordinary here since the graphics ads were turned off.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like these 3rd party ad networks need to do a little more security testing on their end.

Dave


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 15, 2010)

Photobucket doesn't make it easy to report something to them. However, after lots of clicking, I finally found an actual feedback form. I reported it, with the links I posted above. If I get a response, I'll share it here.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 16, 2010)

When I checked my email this morning, Photobucket had replied asking for more information. I sent them screenshots and the text of Norton's warning identifying the i63.photobucket.com server and the album/file. Norton won't let me access the actual album, so I couldn't get the source code they asked for.

To Photobucket's credit, they seem genuinely concerned. Now, we'll see if they are as committed and hardworking as Jeff and the others here.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 17, 2010)

"Photobucket like other content heavy sites allows 3rd party ad networks to run rich-media banners and other advertising that use flash, animation, video,  and other dynamic code.  Norton is picking up on this and warning appropriately.  You may want to try adding an exception in the Anti-virus program's configuration or settings.

So while we're not saying to ignore these warnings...

Thank you


Sincerely,

Your Photobucket Support Team"

Well, so much for that. A threat was identified on their server, reported to them and they want me to set my anti-virus program to allow an exception to it? The threat is identified as a trojan. If it were as they say, I think I would have had some of the problems others have had here with the ads.

Thanx again, Jeff, for taking such great care of this site. You are a man of great class.


----------



## ddave (Jun 19, 2010)

5lakes said:


> Norton is picking up on this and *warning appropriately*.  You may want to try adding an exception in the Anti-virus program's configuration or settings.


They said the warning was appropriate and then advised you to add an exception to your security software????

Well, I guess that will make the warnings go away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess they're not that concerned about their users.

A big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to Jeff and all involved for dealing with the issue differently here.

Dave


----------

